# Not tolerating Fromm the same



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe is almost 8.5 months old. She weighs exactly 4.0 pounds and she's been that weight since the middle of August. She weighed 3.2 pounds and she had a growth spurt and went to 4.0 pounds and has stayed there. She hasn't gained any weight since then and her measurements are the same. She looks to be a healthy weight, but I'm sure she'll gain a little weight before being full grown because she is on the thin side. 

She has always eaten Fromm puppy since the first week we brought her home. She's always had very small non-smelly poops. The last 2 weeks her poops are suddenly much much bigger and they smell more now. When I come home from work I can smell them from being on her pad. And this used to not be an issue. They look normal. Just bigger and smellier. Could it be that she's ready to move to adult food? There have been absolutely no changes in her diet prior to this happening. We feed zero table scraps and minimal treats. After this started happening I have feed her two raw chicken wings for the first time and her poops after those we're tiny. I don't want to commit to raw full time, but I'm ok with it a few times a week for dinner. I'm thinking about moving her to Ziwipeak to see how she does. That's what we give her for treats so we have some already. Does anyone know why she is suddenly not tolerating the food she's been on for about 6 months?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't know but I switched my Pug, before I got Ike, to Fromm from Blue Buffalo, didn't it slowly, her poop got really soft and stinky and she was passing gas something awful. I put her back on Blue Buffalo and things went back to normal. I put Ike on the Puppy Blue Buffalo and he is doing well. I have not tried my dogs yet on raw foods or treats, might try the treats, but I don't want to rock the boat again.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Have you tried the grain free varieties from Fromm? I don't think the puppy one is grain free. We rotate between the 4 grain free varieties and all 3 of my chis do great on it. They have surf and turf, salmon tunalini, free game bird, and beef frittata. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

No she only eats the puppy version because so many people told me she needs to stay on puppy food until she's a year old. I'm thinking she's needing to switch off of the puppy kind though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Leo just turned 9 months old and he's been on the grain free adult food since he was 8 weeks old. Fromm adult is recommended for all life stages. I wanted to start Leo on puppy Fromm but when I asked a few local holistic dog store owners they said there was no need to feed the puppy version if I am choosing to feed Fromm. They told me to feed more than the recommended amount bc he was a baby and that was it. He did great on it then and still eats it today. You can definitely switch her now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Meant to say Leo has been on Fromm grain free adult food*


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Zorana! I've been thinking that she would be fine to switch for awhile now, but the manager at the store I get her Fromm from kept saying I shouldn't. Normally, she's great about answering my questions, but I just didn't like her answer on this one. This makes me feel better about it. I'm thinking I might still want to try Ziwipeak, just to see how she does on it, but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

No problem! I completely understand wanting to try the Ziwipeak, they say its the best! Let me know how she likes it! I tried it a couple years ago, mojo loved it but I couldn't get Lola to touch it. I even skipped meals, locked her in the bathroom w it, ect and she wouldn't go near it. I think the texture threw her off bc she won't go near raw either. Good luck!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> No problem! I completely understand wanting to try the Ziwipeak, they say its the best! Let me know how she likes it! I tried it a couple years ago, mojo loved it but I couldn't get Lola to touch it. I even skipped meals, locked her in the bathroom w it, ect and she wouldn't go near it. I think the texture threw her off bc she won't go near raw either. Good luck!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


We use the Ziwipeak food as treats, and she loves it, so I think that she'll be easy to switch. But we'll see! She's not picky at all though normally. I've been very happy with Fromm and I've always sung it's praises, but we definitely need to change flavors or foods or something. I just don't understand why she's suddenly having trouble with it.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am starting today mixing Ike's buffalo blue puppy with Fromm giving him half and half, I want to try him on it . Since my Pug didn't make out to well with it, but in time I am going to try her on it again. I have to go 20 miles to a petco to get the blue, there is a specialty dog and cat store 1 mile from me, that carries all the top brands of food, except the Blue, sure would save me money in gas is I can change my other dogs over.

I didn't realize till today you could give puppies Fromm, I had looked for it in puppy food, but because I this post I found out you can give it to puppies also. Thanks  I love this little guy so much.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

If you do try ziwipeak, I would suggest adding it in slowly if she has a sensitive tummy. We do a few raw boney meals per week for Odie and I know that a lot of other people do too.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

We haven't had many issues with her having a sensitive tummy. I don't think she's ever even had loose stools. We've been very lucky.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> I am starting today mixing Ike's buffalo blue puppy with Fromm giving him half and half, I want to try him on it . Since my Pug didn't make out to well with it, but in time I am going to try her on it again. I have to go 20 miles to a petco to get the blue, there is a specialty dog and cat store 1 mile from me, that carries all the top brands of food, except the Blue, sure would save me money in gas is I can change my other dogs over.
> 
> I didn't realize till today you could give puppies Fromm, I had looked for it in puppy food, but because I this post I found out you can give it to puppies also. Thanks  I love this little guy so much.


Hi! Hope he does well on the Fromm, my Lola has really bad food and environmental allergies, it's the only food she does the best on! I wouldn't recommend giving 1/2 and 1/2 the first day. I would start 25% new and 75% old for 3-4 days followed by 50/50 for 3-4 days and then 75/25 for 3-4 days. Transitioning slowly can prevent upset stomach and diarrhea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Zorana, thank you, I took your suggestion and started 25/75 ,he is now on 50/50 Blue puppy and Fromm, and doing really well. I will keep him on this till the blue puppy gets almost gone, then he will be 100 % Fromm.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> Zorana, thank you, I took your suggestion and started 25/75 ,he is now on 50/50 Blue puppy and Fromm, and doing really well. I will keep him on this till the blue puppy gets almost gone, then he will be 100 % Fromm.


Glad to hear it's working out! My chi's just go crazy for their Fromm!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

